# parroquia



## MOMO2

Hola foreros.
Una pregunta:
¿Creeis que he traducido bien lo que sigue? Tengo una duda acerca de la palabra "parroquia".

República bolivariana de Venezuela
Alcaldía del Municipio Libertador
Oficina Subalterna de Registro Civil
de la parroquia ...

Repubblica del Venezuela
Municipio del Comune di Libertador
Ufficio del Registro Civile
Del quartiere/circoscrizione /municipio *...

* a Roma si capirebbe, ma io attualmente non sono a Roma e devo fornire una versione comprensibile a tutti gli italiani ...

Vorrei optare per la "circoscrizione" e chiedo lumi e conferme. O come dice Calambur ... a.a. y e.o.


----------



## ursu-lab

MOMO2 said:


> Hola foreros.
> Una pregunta:
> ¿Creeis que he traducido bien lo que sigue?
> 
> República bolivariana de Venezuela
> Alcaldía del Municipio Libertador
> Oficina Subalterna de Registro Civil
> de la parroquia ...
> 
> Repubblica del Venezuela
> Municipio del Comune di Libertador
> Ufficio del Registro Civile
> Del quartiere/circoscrizione /municipio *...
> 
> * a Roma si capirebbe, ma io attualmente non sono a Roma e devo fornire una versione comprensibile a tutti gli italiani ...
> 
> Vorrei optare per la "circoscrizione" e chiedo lumi e conferme. O come dice Calambur ... a.a. y e.o.




Repubblica *Bolivariana *del Venezuela (credo che sia il nome ufficiale del paese)
*Sede del Municipio* di Libertador (l'alcaldía è il palazzo comunale dove ha l'ufficio il sindaco e "municipio del comune" sembrava una ridondanza)
Ufficio *Anagrafe* (è il nostro corrispondente al Registro Civil)
Della *circoscrizione*. (dovrebbe essere il termine usato dall'amministrazione comunale per suddividere il comune in zone: 3ª circ., 7ª circ. ecc.)


----------



## Agró

No sé qué entienden en Venezuela por "parroquia", o cómo lo usan. Aquí se usa mucho en Galicia, aunque no tiene valor legal administrativo (según el DRAE). ¿Qué te parece "sezione" o "contrada"?


----------



## ursu-lab

Se c'è un ufficio dell'anagrafe (registro civil) vuol dire che è una suddivisione amministrativa. Contrada si usa solo in poche città italiane, come Siena, e sezione che io sappia non significa nulla del genere, a parte la sezione del partito (politico) nei vari quartieri... 
O è circoscrizione o è quartiere.


----------



## Agró

Era "frazione" quello che intendevo dire, scusate, ma forse non va nemmeno questo... bih.


----------



## ursu-lab

La frazione si usa per indicare una suddivisione di un paese (pueblo) che possiede però un municipio all'interno di una provincia. 
Per es. Roncole Verdi (dove è nato Giuseppe Verdi) è una frazione di Busseto in Provincia di Parma. Cioè Parma è la provincia, il Comune di Parma è il capoluogo di provincia. Busseto è un altro comune di Parma e Roncole è una frazione di Busseto. 
È un casino ma ha una sua logica.


----------



## gatogab

Dal portoghese allo spagnolo ho tradotto,l'equivalente _'parroquia',_ distretto.

En Brasil.


> federación, estados, municipios, distritos, barrios, calles, residencias (propiedades) de la más alta a la menor.


----------



## MOMO2

Grazie Ursula, Agró e Gato.
Bih ... credo che lascerò "circoscrizione" perché sebbene in quella città non equivalga esattamente a questa idea, non trovo altro che potrebbe meglio rappresentarla.
Momo


----------



## Neuromante

"Parroquia" en España es el grupo de fieles que pertenece a una iglesia (Entendida como edificio" La parroquia tiene los archivos de nacimientos, bautizos, defunciones y se trata de documentos oficiales. Comprende, como mínimo, todo barrio, pero en un pueblo hay una única parroquia, con sus correspondientes archivos. Esos archivos son distintos que los del ayuntamiento

¿No sería conveniente esperar a que un boliviano aclare de que se está hablando? Puede que se refiera a un archivo público o religioso o a una mezcla de ambos.


----------



## MOMO2

Neuromante said:


> "Parroquia" en España es el grupo de fieles que pertenece a una iglesia (Entendida como edificio" La parroquia tiene los archivos de nacimientos, bautizos, defunciones y se trata de documentos oficiales. Comprende, como mínimo, todo barrio, pero en un pueblo hay una única parroquia, con sus correspondientes archivos. Esos archivos son distintos que los del ayuntamiento
> 
> ¿No sería conveniente esperar a que un boliviano aclare de que se está hablando? Puede que se refiera a un archivo público o religioso o a una mezcla de ambos.


 
Un venezolano, mejor y todo.


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno, pues un doblenacionalizado.


Diooooos,que vergüenzaaaaa.


----------



## gatogab

Creo corresponden a _'las colonias'_ mexicanas.
Me refiero a las _'parroquias venezuelanas y brasileras'_



Neuromante said:


> "Parroquia" en España es el grupo de fieles que pertenece a una iglesia (Entendida como edificio" La parroquia tiene los archivos de nacimientos, bautizos, defunciones y se trata de documentos oficiales. Comprende, como mínimo, todo barrio, pero en un pueblo hay una única parroquia, con sus correspondientes archivos. Esos archivos son distintos que los del ayuntamiento
> 
> ¿No sería conveniente esperar a que un boliviano aclare de que se está hablando? Puede que se refiera a un archivo público o religioso o a una mezcla de ambos.





> Venezuela.
> Suddivisioni storiche e amministrative.
> Gli stati, a loro volta, sono divisi in comuni (municipios) e nel caso del distretto della capitale e delle dipendenze federali in dipartimenti (departamentos). I comuni in Venezuela rappresentano in realtà delle entità territoriali intermedie fra le province e i comuni italiani o spagnoli e si possono, sotto taluni aspetti, comparare agli arrondissements francesi. *x---x*


Wikipedia. : it.wikipedia.org/wiki/*Venezuela*


----------



## MOMO2

gatogab said:


> Wikipedia.


 
Complimenti GattoGab! Bella ricerca!

Alla luce di questa spiegazione fornita dal gatto con l'elmetto credete sia corretto "cirocscrizione"? Non è la stessa cosa, ma è pur vero che in Italia non esiste niente di simile alla "parroquia" venzuelana. (@N: perché speravi nell'intervento di un boliviano?)

La vostra opinione conta: fatemi sapere.


----------



## gatogab

MOMO2 said:


> Complimenti GattoGab!Bella ricerca!
> 
> Alla luce di questa spiegazione fornita dal gatto con l'elmetto credete sia corretto "cirocscrizione"?Non è la stessa cosa, ma è pur vero che in Italia non esiste niente di simile alla "parroquia" venzuelana. (@N: perché speravi nell'intervento di un boliviano?)
> 
> La vostra opinione conta: fatemi sapere.


Gattogab no es correcto.
Gatogab es correcto.
Cirocsrizione no es correcto.
Circoscrizione es correcto.
MHO.


----------



## MOMO2

gatogab said:


> Gattogab no es correcto.
> Gatogab es correcto.
> Cirocsrizione no es correcto.
> Circoscrizione es correcto.
> MHO.


 
Ops! Quando parlo in italiano mi viene spontaneo di chiamarti Gatto con due t. Lo italianizzo insomma.

La Ciroscrizione è stata una distrazione dovuta alla fretta del momento.


----------



## gatogab

MOMO2 said:


> Ops! Quando parlo in italiano mi viene spontaneo di chiamarti Gatto con due t. Lo italianizzo insomma.
> 
> La Ciroscrizione è stata una distrazione dovuta alla fretta del momento.


 
Veamos si es como dice el dicho: *la tercera es la vencida.*
Riprovaci.
Buena fortuna.


----------



## MOMO2

ursu-lab said:


> La frazione si usa per indicare una suddivisione di un paese (pueblo) che possiede però un municipio all'interno di una provincia.
> Per es. Roncole Verdi (dove è nato Giuseppe Verdi) è una frazione di Busseto in Provincia di Parma. Cioè Parma è la provincia, il Comune di Parma è il capoluogo di provincia. Busseto è un altro comune di Parma e Roncole è una frazione di Busseto.
> È un casino ma ha una sua logica.


 
Ciao Ursulab. Veramente io la parola *frazione* l'ho trovata anche attribuita a una "zona" che non ha un municipio suo e che fa invece parte di Roma. Vedi. Anche io rimasi sorpresa a suo tempo e la scoperta la feci proprio facendo delle ricerche per rispondere ad un quesito posto in questo foro. Non ricordo quale


----------

